# Tail straight up



## Lulu1234 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I recently got a Maltese puppy. Both her parents have a nice tail curled towards their body.

My puppy is 2 months old and has the tail more straight up very slightly inclining towards her body. Have you ever had the experience after they grow up and the tail might correct itself or will it stay as is?








?


----------



## Alvin & Chèrie (Jan 2, 2022)

Ciao Lulù, 
anche la mia Chèrie aveva la coda dritta, ora che ha 6,5 mesi la coda si è arricciata sulla schiena.
Alvin invece aveva la coda arricciata gìa da piccolino.


----------



## Lulu1234 (10 mo ago)

Alvin & Chèrie said:


> Ciao Lulù,
> anche la mia Chèrie aveva la coda dritta, ora che ha 6,5 mesi la coda si è arricciata sulla schiena.
> Alvin invece aveva la coda arricciata gìa da piccolino.


Thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## Naomi (Nov 17, 2021)

Lulu1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got a Maltese puppy. Both her parents have a nice tail curled towards their body.
> 
> ...


what a beautiful little guy right there


----------

